
Show HN: Startomatic – domain, logo, email, website, legal formation in 48 hrs - RobbieStats
https://startomatic.com
======
RobbieStats
Hello, Developer of Startomatic here (Automated Insights previously). I know
Stripe Atlas is popular with the HN crowd, but we think they didn't go far
enough. Our goal is to include EVERYTHING you need to get a company launched,
not just legal formation. Right now we include name suggestions, domain name
registration, logo creation, legal formation, email/calendar set up, a "coming
soon" website, SEO set up, and social media account creation. And all within
48 hours. We've got more coming soon. I'd love your feedback.

Thanks! Robbie Allen (robbie@startomatic.com)

------
chrisked
Congratulations on the launch. I like the approach you mentioned in the head
line. Would love to read some introduction to your service here.

If you ever want to have a chat or pick my brain, reach out via email
mentioned in my profile. I love chatting about this topic.

With firma.de we are helping founders in Germany with the company formation
and most services founders need during the first years of their
entrepreneurial journey.

~~~
RobbieStats
Thanks for the feedback! I'm going to be posting a more complete overview of
the service soon. I'll check out firma.de....

